# Were all gonna make it ngl.



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

Bhai's look at this ascension in the jaw.
























In case you lack a maxilla all together.



















Basically the rule of this thread is just break your mandible and maxilla in 2 and reassemble your entire fucking skull theory theory.



@thinwhiteduke Imagine both the mandible and maxilla gaining this much projection bhai over is never ascension is forever tbqh as long as you have the money i didn't know surgery had this much potential.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 7, 2020)

Need to lowinhib max tbh cause shit looked disgusting when I watched them perform these surgeries and imagine that surgeon fucks up brutal shit tbh ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 7, 2020)

MIRIN FIRST PHOTO


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

W0KESTMOTHF said:


> Need to lowinhib max tbh cause shit looked disgusting when I watched them perform these surgeries and imagine that surgeon fucks up brutal shit tbh ngl





Lmao normies would say this is unnatural brutal bhai with these 2 surgeries we could all get 4 psl.


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

inceletto said:


> MIRIN FIRST PHOTO





Just be white still applies look at how the 2nd med passing 1 looked dog shit in comparision.


----------



## Lawyer (Jul 7, 2020)

They had it so easy, my case is way more complicated.


----------



## W0KESTMOTHF (Jul 7, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Lmao normies would say this is unnatural brutal bhai with these 2 surgeries we could all get 4 psl.


Yeah nigga but kinda scared tbh , I will do rhinoplasty for sure and maybe lefort 1 because I jut my jaw permanently but idk about it , shits kinda scary tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6856 (Jul 7, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Just be white still applies look at how the 2nd med passing 1 looked dog shit in comparision.


First looks like a draw of David Sculpture


----------



## EverythingMaxxer (Jul 7, 2020)

We’re all gonna make it


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

inceletto said:


> First looks like a draw of David Sculpture




Fuck white men even subhuman ones were made in the pinnacle of Christs image brutal


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 7, 2020)

And what about cranial base, master reptiles?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> And what about cranial base, master reptiles?





See that bhai i don't know thqh we only need to fix the splancho cranium tbqh


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 7, 2020)

reptiles said:


> See that bhai i don't know thqh we only need to fix the splancho cranium tbqh


OK


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> OK





The cranial base only matters when younger cause your face develops around it tbqh after 18 it's pointless to try the only thing that matters at that point is the splancho cranium unfortunately bhai the issue is if you have a bad cranial base it's giga over tbqh as your entire skull is down wards grown fortunately i only know 1 giga down wards grown Somali most people are just average subhumans


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 7, 2020)

I just want same side profile as Zach Cox or Simon Nessman.
Over for me.


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 7, 2020)

I’d like my skull broken ngl


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 7, 2020)

jm10 said:


> I’d like my skull broken ngl


Bro after surgeries you'll make it too bro! I already gave you some useful info on what to do!


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> I just want same side profile as Zach Cox or Simon Nessman.
> Over for me.
> View attachment 499015





Bhai i think that maybe impossible currently unless you have a good cranial base to begin with


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

jm10 said:


> I’d like my skull broken ngl





Same bhai


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

reptiles said:


> Bhai's look at this ascension in the jaw.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Life fuel for the @thecel bhai this should fix you


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 7, 2020)

list their procedures please


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 7, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Bro after surgeries you'll make it too bro! I already gave you some useful info on what to do!


Bimax is like 20k bro, implants around 10k, I won’t be able to afford it for many years


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 7, 2020)

jm10 said:


> Bimax is like 20k bro, implants around 10k, I won’t be able to afford it for many years


Can't you try getting bimax or LF1 covered by insurance?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

CursedOne said:


> list their procedures please





I don't know for the maxilla but for the first dude i asked a surgeon.


<<Bimax Advancement. The dorsal convexity straightening out clues me to a small maxillary advancment, the mandibular advancement is pretty obvious. The chin did not really move much if at all (mentolabial fold depth) so this can’t be just an implant or genioplasty since the whole mandibular body is lengthened>>


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 7, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Can't you try getting bimax or LF1 covered by insurance?


We don’t have health insurance in the UK and stuff like that is only available on the health service for sleep apnea and stuff like that


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Can't you try getting bimax or LF1 covered by insurance?




Only if your maxilla is giga reccessed i think


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Jul 7, 2020)

jm10 said:


> We don’t have health insurance in the UK and stuff like that is only available on the health service for sleep apnea and stuff like that


Can't you just lie about having it?


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Can't you just lie about having it?





No cause they often measure with a ceplogram


----------



## Deleted member 1476 (Jul 7, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Can't you just lie about having it?


Probably not, it’s not going to happen anyway


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

jm10 said:


> Probably not, it’s not going to happen anyway




Jfl if things were that easy bhai


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jul 7, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> Can't you just lie about having it?


It´s very hard to fake sleep apnea, trust me I tried that.


----------



## TITUS (Jul 7, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> It´s very hard to fake sleep apnea, trust me I tried that.


I guess we have to try harder, lets brainstorm sleep apnea.


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 7, 2020)

Which lefort is this?


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 7, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> Which lefort is this?


3


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 7, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> 3


No nibba here is about getting lefort 3 or 2 tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 7, 2020)

Copemaxxing said:


> No nibba here is about getting lefort 3 or 2 tbh


just flip your face over theory

90% of the people here don't even softmaxx or even lose weight. lefort 3 or 2 isnt happenign for anyone.
LF3 is ltierally for deformed people


----------



## Copemaxxing (Jul 7, 2020)

Dukeys said:


> just flip your face over theory
> 
> 90% of the people here don't even softmaxx or even lose weight. lefort 3 or 2 isnt happenign for anyone.
> LF3 is ltierally for deformed people


people here will get lefort at the very most tbh


----------



## KDA Player (Jul 7, 2020)

Lefort 3 jfl


----------



## reptiles (Jul 7, 2020)

KDA Player said:


> Lefort 3 jfl





Not 1 person in that pic had lefort 3 1 had modiifed lefort 3


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 7, 2020)

Lawyer said:


> They had it so easy, my case is way more complicated.


Wdym by more complicated?
Long midface, most Maxillary excess is in nose area, ?


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Nov 7, 2020)

thinwhiteduke said:


> I just want same side profile as Zach Cox or Simon Nessman.
> Over for me.
> View attachment 499015


Old good times when thinwd was bluepilled and thought all craniofacial development can be altered


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Old good times when thinwd was bluepilled and thought all craniofacial development can be altered


first time youre funny ngl


----------

